# noobie cood use help!



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

just ride a lot and with people who are down for anything. if i were you i would stay away from anybody who is: anti-skiier, anti-park, anti-east ect, as they complain more than they ride. remember you are having fun, so just ride hard and enjoy every minute. you will learn quick if you keep trying and ride with people who are higher level (they will push you w/o you even knowing)


----------



## mattus123 (Jun 1, 2009)

yea id say the fastest way to learn is ride with someone better than you
he/she will probs offer advice, and will push u to improve quicker without u even knowing, and try and go where they go..unless they are doin a run that is ridiculously out of your league


----------



## Kjerstin Klein (Oct 16, 2008)

It would be good to get a lesson to help you to get the basics down - from there just ride. Get a pass if you can because then you are more likely to go. Even if you don't have someone to ride with you'll find people at the mountain to hang with. Good luck! See ya on the slopes!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

youtwoha said:


> hey guys, im kaleb. im not new to the snowboarding thing im fom detroit originally and love winter sports. however im rather new to the actual riding part. im looking for any tips, advice or secrets you could share with me. things like what i can do at home to get better and such. i would really appreciate it. thanks guys. ride on. :cheeky4:
> 
> ~ youtwoha


Grab your board, when you are at home, find a local hill and hike it. Strap-in, and ride to the bottom. Repeat!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

My advice? Just ride as much as u can.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

^^^what he said^^^


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

As an instructor the best way to learn is to take a lesson. I know lessons can get somewhat pricey but you don't need any private lessons or anything just try to find a basic "get into" lesson. If you have a friend that has been riding for awhile try to see if he will take you and help you out. Snowboarding is all about mastering the basics so if you can get a good understanding of them then you will be good. Start small and best of luck


----------

